# Piano Club co-working space



## Piano Club (Oct 1, 2012)

The Piano Club community is growing and we're growing with it. To keep up with demand we've crafted four more desks into the club. If you would like to grab one of these for £295 p/m please contact info@tcnpp.co.uk or call 0203 189 2720.


----------

